# Headers on 65 GTO



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys have been a lot of help. So coming to the well one more time. I am considering installing headers on my 65. All I know for sure is I want the ceramic coated. Any suggestions on brand? Or on installing them?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

65gto said:


> You guys have been a lot of help. So coming to the well one more time. I am considering installing headers on my 65. All I know for sure is I want the ceramic coated. Any suggestions on brand? Or on installing them?


YMMV.. On mine, I had to remove the starter, the oil filter and housing, move the brake lines, saw off and move/reweld the clutch linkage (just a hair, putting the clutch down would just touch one pipe). The steering rod just misses one of the pipes also. I still have to unscrew the filter to change it, and bring it out sideways, what a mess. I tried pulling the hood off, using a engine hoist to lift the engine just a little, either way it will try your patience. Don't remember my brand. Other than that, its fun.:lol:


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

My experience with headers on my 65 is that Doug's Headers seem to fit the best - they are tight no matter the brand and you have to have the angled oil filter adapter in order to remove and replace the filter. I used to have the 90* housing and had to unbolt the housing to change filters. You have to lift the engine and set the headers in place, then lower the engine down and bolt them up. If you lift the engine and push it side to side you can get enough clearance to snake them in without unbolting the engine from the trans. I would remove the starter and oil filter for a little added room and raise the front end of the car up, otherwise the header hits the ground and won't angle in.- it's tight but do-able without pulling the engine clear out, though it might be just as easy to pull the engine completely. The 4th bolt is a pain as it is right against the tube.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, those stock manifolds are looking better all the time


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

old-goat said:


> My experience with headers on my 65 is that Doug's Headers seem to fit the best - they are tight no matter the brand and you have to have the angled oil filter adapter in order to remove and replace the filter. I used to have the 90* housing and had to unbolt the housing to change filters. You have to lift the engine and set the headers in place, then lower the engine down and bolt them up. If you lift the engine and push it side to side you can get enough clearance to snake them in without unbolting the engine from the trans. I would remove the starter and oil filter for a little added room and raise the front end of the car up, otherwise the header hits the ground and won't angle in.- it's tight but do-able without pulling the engine clear out, though it might be just as easy to pull the engine completely. The 4th bolt is a pain as it is right against the tube.


+1 for Dougs headers. They are pricey but I hear they are the ones to get.
That being said... I just installed a set of Headman Headers on my 67 GTO with 4speed. I only had issues with one bolt which I ended up removing the starter on in order to get to. Even then, I feel like it was pure luck that I even got the bolt started. :lol:

Pass. side went on EASY EASY EASY... Drivers side took a couple hours.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My advice would be to forego the tubing headers and install a pair of the HO cast iron manifolds. I have been running Hedmann headers on my '65 for over 30 years. I've installed lots of other headers on other '65-'67 GTO's, and ALL of them required blacksmithing and fabrication skills. Headers bottom out, tend to leak, and offer only 10-20 HP gain in a performance type engine at high rpm. They offer no perceptable gain in day to day driving.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Leak 'em if you got 'em...*

^^^^ I'm with gt. I've installed headers on a few vehicles (even vans, for cripes sake), and I'll never do another. Leaking, noisy, tight, hot running SOB's. Did I mention leaking? Oh yeah. They like to leak. Not impressed in the slightest bit with any of 'em. Headers... It has a good ring to it, and in theory are worthy, but in practice, suck. (In my opinion  ).


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok,, I am leaning toward the cast iron. But one last question. Has anyone tried the shorties?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> My advice would be to forego the tubing headers and install a pair of the HO cast iron manifolds. I have been running Hedmann headers on my '65 for over 30 years. I've installed lots of other headers on other '65-'67 GTO's, and ALL of them required blacksmithing and fabrication skills. Headers bottom out, tend to leak, and offer only 10-20 HP gain in a performance type engine at high rpm. They offer no perceptable gain in day to day driving.


:agree

Lost 10hp with the RAM AIR manifolds compared to full length headers on the dyno in my 455. Best 10hp I ever gave up!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would also add, putting in a mini starter in place of the regular starter to give you more room. Doug's Headers have worked the best for me on my 65 & 67.


----------



## Taxangler (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd agree with Dougs headers and installing a mini starter. I installed 3.5 inch headers without any modifications, but it's a tight fit without a mini starter (which I will install at some point).


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the bottom line is if you by cheap headers that fit a broad range of applications, plan on pulling your hair out installing them and maintaining them. if your not mechanically inclined and have no patience, forget about the idea of having headers on your car.


----------

